# Management  took away one of my shifts on Mytime isnt that not allowed ?



## Clementine (Mar 2, 2022)

They took away one of my shifts cutting me down to 24 hours... But wall schedule was already posted.



I thought if wall schedule was posted they are not allowed to take away shifts ? Should I report them ???


----------



## NKG (Mar 2, 2022)

Clementine said:


> They took away one of my shifts cutting me down to 24 hours... But wall schedule was already posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought if wall schedule was posted they are not allowed to take away shifts ? Should I report them ???


If they over scheduled they have to make adjustments. SDs get bonuses on saving payroll and trust me they rather you work 4  u boats, cover electronics and respond to mini seasonal than over charge 8 hours


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 2, 2022)

Clementine said:


> They took away one of my shifts cutting me down to 24 hours... But wall schedule was already posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought if wall schedule was posted they are not allowed to take away shifts ? Should I report them ???


Unfortunately they can still cut or change your schedule after it’s been posted.🙁


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

Not if it’s posted . If anything he should have said something. You go by the wall schedule .


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 3, 2022)

Go by the wall schedule.  In some states, if a store makes schedule changes mid week, they have to inform you and you can then decide if you accept the change.

I had computer schedules changed on me without Leadership editing the posted schedule.  I would be called 1-2 times a week for months asking where I was.  Wall schedule has me off.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 3, 2022)

Yup our ETL always asks before changing anything


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 3, 2022)

Heck your state laws somw atates force notice for that crap. If you are qn at will state then your out of luck. They can dow whatever they qant qithout notice. Thats why you gotta check your scedule frewuently


----------



## Digi_E (Mar 3, 2022)

Clementine said:


> They took away one of my shifts cutting me down to 24 hours... But wall schedule was already posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought if wall schedule was posted they are not allowed to take away shifts ? Should I report them ???


It's not the best thing to do as it is a reflection of poor planning on leaderships part but if its well in advance of your last shift where you can still check it they can just post a cover sheet update. Once we go all digital tm's are expected to check often. works the same if they add shifts as well.


----------

